# Arctic Freezer 7 PRO Rev. 2 - minimale Drehzahl



## shannes (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Auf nem Office-Rechner hab ich statt dem Boxed-Kühler den Freezer 7 im Einsatz. Ziel: Kühler und vor allem leiser!
Der 92mm-Lüfter des Freezer hat laut Hersteller ein Drehzahlband von 900-2200rpm. Ich bekomme ihn aber nicht unter ~1450rpm im Ide (CPU Temperatur 32°C).

Hab mit AXTU den "automatic mode" für CPU_FAN 1 & 2 aktiv. Target CPU Temperatur auf 45°C und Target Fan Speed auf Level1.
Tips von Threshold - danke nochmal - die Target Temp zu erhöhen bzw mit den Speed-Leveln zu spielen brachte keine Besserung. Bei Erhöhung des Levels steigt die Drehzahl des 92ers direkt an.

Das gleiche Prozedere habe ich im BIOS versucht, kein Unterschied.

Mit Speedfan (kenn mich nicht aus) habe ich ein bissl rumgespielt. Dieses liest die Drehzahl CPU_FAN gleich aus. Weiter unten erkennt man, dass der Lüfter bei 46% steht. Eine Reduzierung dieses Wertes bringt keine Reduzierung der Drehzahl des Lüfters.
Naja, will eigentlich auch nicht mit Speedfan regeln, da eventuell Linux verwendet werden soll und Speedfan damit raus ist. Ich will eigentlich ein Betriebssystem unabhängige Regelung des Fans.  Dafür ist doch das Board zuständig, dachte ich.....

Kann mir vielleicht jmd helfen, die Drehzahl weiter abzusenken?

System:
ASRock B75 Pro3-M (neustes BIOS 1.40)
i3-2120
Arctic Freezer 7 PRO Rev. 2
Fractal Design Core 1000
2x4GB TeamGroup 1333 CL9
M4-128GB
1TB 5900 HDD
Win7 x64 HP


----------



## FKY2000 (22. Juni 2012)

Kühler und Leiser widerspricht sich ja (bezogen auf den gleichen Lüfter/Kühler)

kühler = Mehr Drehzahl , mehr Lautstärke
leiser = weniger Drehzahl, mehr (Ab-)Wärme

Alternativen: Anderen CPU Kühler benutzen (mit 92mm oder besser 120mm Fan) und/oder Gehäuse dämmen

Leiser wird der Freezer, wenn
a) Freezer an 7v Adapter (~1280 rpm) und den Adapter an den CPU FAN
b) "CPU FAN ERROR" im Bios deaktivieren (die Fehler Meldung unterdrücken) und den Freezer an eine ded. Lüftersteuerung a la Kazemaster oder MaxZero usw.

BTW habe ich auch ein Core1000 und es ist durch die "offene" Gittefront halt nicht ganz so leise zu bekommen, wie Gehäuse mit geschlossener Front. Ich habe die Mühle leiser, wenn ich oben in den ersten 3,5 Schacht von unten gezählt ein DVD Laufwerk drin habe...ohne ist es brummiger und dröhnt durch die HDD etwas 

Aber unter uns: 32° ist doch super


----------



## shannes (22. Juni 2012)

Danke für deinen Beitrag.


FKY2000 schrieb:


> Kühler und Leiser widerspricht sich ja (bezogen auf den gleichen Lüfter/Kühler)
> 
> kühler = Mehr Drehzahl , mehr Lautstärke
> leiser = weniger Drehzahl, mehr (Ab-)Wärme


 
Vielleicht hast du mich nicht richtig vestanden. 
Meine Absicht war, durch zusätzliche Investitionen (Freezer) den Boxed zu ersetzen. Da dieser neue Kühler besser arbeitet, sollte die CPU kühler sein und der Betrieb leiser ablaufen.

Nun ist die CPU schön kühl, der Lüfter müsste garnicht so hoch drehen. Leider bekomme ich ihn nicht auf die vom Hersteller angegebenen 900rpm. Ich tippe, dass die CPU im Idle dann immer noch kühl genug ist. Und sie wird hauptsächlich im idle verwendet. 




FKY2000 schrieb:


> Alternativen: Anderen CPU Kühler benutzen (mit 92mm oder besser 120mm Fan) und/oder Gehäuse dämmen


Will nicht nen anderen Kühler kaufen, der Freezer ist neu. Ich will, dass der läuft. Ein Tower-Kühler mit 120mm Fan passt nicht ins Gehäuse. Und dämmen will ich eigentlich auch nicht. Wenn der Lüfter so läuft wie er soll, dann ist das ausreichend leise.

Den jetzigen Benutzer stört die Geräuschkulisse nicht. Aber mich nervt's, weil ich das Ding nicht so zu laufen bekomm, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe bzw. wie es nach Herstellerangaben funktionieren soll.




FKY2000 schrieb:


> Leiser wird der Freezer, wenn
> a) Freezer an 7v Adapter (~1280 rpm) und den Adapter an den CPU FAN
> b) "CPU FAN ERROR" im Bios deaktivieren (die Fehler Meldung  unterdrücken) und den Freezer an eine ded. Lüftersteuerung a la  Kazemaster oder MaxZero usw.


Auch keinen 7V-Adapter. Der soll das PWM nutzen.
Und eine dedizierte Lüftersteuerung will ich auch nicht nachrüsten. Für was hat das Board eine eingebaut....



FKY2000 schrieb:


> BTW habe ich auch ein Core1000 und es ist durch die "offene" Gittefront  halt nicht ganz so leise zu bekommen, wie Gehäuse mit geschlossener  Front. Ich habe die Mühle leiser, wenn ich oben in den ersten 3,5  Schacht von unten gezählt ein DVD Laufwerk drin habe...ohne ist es  brummiger und dröhnt durch die HDD etwas



Habe das ODD auch im unteren 5 1/4''-Schacht. Die HDD und die SSD sind vertikal in der dafür vorgesehenen Aufnahme (Blech) montiert.
Die HDD hört man auch nicht bzw so gut wie nicht. Der CPU-Lüfter dreht zu hoch und der Gehäuselüfter klackert ein bissl. Dröhnen tut aber nix.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

wie ist denn eigentlich die maximale Target Temperatur im Bios für den CPU Lüfter?


----------



## shannes (22. Juni 2012)

Die hatte ich auch auf 65°C anheben lassen - per Fernwartung und Anleitung. Jedoch tat sich nix. Bei Anhebung des Speed-Levels hat der Lüfter die Drehzahl gesteigert. CPU ist kalt: 32°C
-> back to Level1
-> back to Target Temperatur 45°C


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube du musst mal vor Ort gehen und das nicht per Fernwartung machen.


----------



## shannes (22. Juni 2012)

Ja, wahrscheinlich. Jedoch wird es vom Benutzer gerade nicht gefordert. Er ist zufrieden mit dem Rechner, auch mit der Lautstärke. Und ich hab im Moment eigentlich absolut keine Zeit da rumzuspielen. Obwohl ich Lust drauf hätte. 

Ich hoffte, ich hab was im BIOS oder ner ASRock-Software übersehen, einen Schalter/Knopf/Hacken/irgendwas und der Lüfter deshalb nicht mit niedrigerer Drehzahl läuft. Aber es sieht allem Anschein nach nem Bug beim Mainboard oder des Fans aus, dass die außerhalb der Spezifikationen laufen. Schade, schade!


Dann ein paar Infos sammeln.
Wer hat den Arctic Freezer 7 PRO Rev. 2 und kann mir die verwendeten Drehzahlen im Betrieb nennen? Das wäre nett!
->neuer Thread (geht sonst zu sehr unter...)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ezer-7-pro-rev-2-wer-hat-den.html#post4328790


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

Du kannst eine Menge erzählen von wegen Bios Einstellung hier und da. Wenn das nicht korrekt umgesetzt wird klappt es nicht. 
Wie ist es mit einem Bios Update?


----------



## shannes (22. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie ist es mit einem Bios Update?


 Up2Date! 1.40


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

Dann kann man das auch ausschließen.

Wie ist das jetzt genau wenn du immer Level 1 hast und die Target Temperatur änderst?
Also von 45 auf 55 und dann 65. Bleibt die Drehzahl des Lüfters im Idle immer gleich?
Wie lange dauert es bei Last denn bis de Lüfter schneller wird?


----------



## shannes (22. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie ist das jetzt genau wenn du immer Level 1 hast und die Target Temperatur änderst?
> Also von 45 auf 55 und dann 65. Bleibt die Drehzahl des Lüfters im Idle immer gleich?
> Wie lange dauert es bei Last denn bis de Lüfter schneller wird?


 Jupp, bei Level1 dreht der CPU-Fan mit ~1450rpm im Idle. 
Bei Erhöhung der Target Tempertaur macht er genau ... garnix. 
->wenn die Steuerung korrekt arbeitet, dann muss das so sein. Die CPU ist kalt (32°C), sprich weit weg von der Target Temperatur, dann gibt's auch keinen Grund für die Steuerung die Drehzahl zu verändern, weil der Lüfter ja schon mit der Mindestdrehzahl läuft.

Unter Last habe ich die verschiedenen Target Temperaturen nicht getestet. Wenn die CPU belastet wird, dann darf der Lüfter auch mal abgehen (muss man ihm auch mal gönnen ). Mir ist die Mindestdrehzahl im Idle wichtig, dass ich den Lüfter nicht wahrnehme, da der Rechner eigentlich nur idled.
Bringt es was, die "Beschleunigung" bei verschiedenen Target Temperaturen nun noch zu testen?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2012)

Und da ist der Fehler. Wenn die Target Temperatur bei 65! liegt und die CPU nur 32° hat sollte der Lüfter heruntergefahren werden. Auf die geringste Stufe. Deswegen Level 1.

Du kannst Level 10 mal testen.

Den anderen Thread haben sie dicht gemacht.


----------



## shannes (22. Juni 2012)

Ja genau, der Lüfter sollte auf Minimaldrehzahl heruntergefahren werden. Da macht er aber 1450rpm, egal welche Target Temperatur eingestellt ist. Somit würde ich sagen, es liegt nicht an der Target Temperatur.

Bei Level 10 wird's laut. Dann dreht er auf 2200rpm.


----------



## xSunshin3x (22. Juni 2012)

Du könntest evtl mal einen anderen Anschluss probieren?
Ich an meinem Z77 Pro4 habe (ich beschränk es jetzt der Einfachkeit halber auf) 2 Case_FAN Anschlüsse.
Meine Enermax T.B.Silence ließen sich an beiden Anschlüssen auf 550-600RPM runterregeln (übers UEFI/BIOS)
Dann hatte ich noch einen anderen Enermax (anderes Modell, gleiche Größe). Der läuft nur an einem Anschluss mit 550RPM, an dem anderen läuft er mit ~800-900RPM, obwohl er auch auf Stufe 1 läuft.
Eventuell probierst du mal einen anderen Anschluss, falls vorhanden, aus


----------



## shannes (22. Juni 2012)

Jo, hab schon mit dem Gedanke gespielt. Jedoch dann wieder verworfen, weil eigentlich der CPU_FAN richtig funktionieren soll. Und eigentlich wollte ich dann die CPU_FAN ERROR Geschichte umgehen. Die Meldung, dass der CPU-Fan nicht funktioniert hat schon ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Wenn ich auf einen anderen Anschluss ausweiche muss ich die Überprüfung ausschalten. Wenn er dann überhitzt, geht er einfach aus und die ungespeicherten Daten sind wahrscheinlich hin. Dann ist das Gejammer groß. Könnt ihr mich verstehen?!
Aber für Versuchszwecke ist's ein guter Ansatz. Es gibt noch einen Anschluss - CHA_FAN1 - der auch PWM unterstützt. So kann ich vielleicht den Lüfter aus der Schusslinie nehmen. Danke für den Tipp, Sunshin3!


----------



## xSunshin3x (22. Juni 2012)

Hm ja das ist blöde. Der CPU_FAN2 des Boards ist ja nur ein 3-Pin. Der wird, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, auch über CPU-Temperatur regelbar sein. Aber da du einen PWM-Lüfter benutzt, bleibt dann wirklich nur noch der CHA_FAN übrig, der dann nicht Temperaturgesteuert ist. Zwickmühle^^


----------



## FKY2000 (23. Juni 2012)

ja Gut,irgendwo ist halt der unterschied zwischen einem 20 Euro und einem 40 Euro cpu kühler. kann natürlich sein,das der freezer7 darunter einfach nicht läuft,was ich aber nicht wirklich glaube


----------

